# Applecare or Bestbuy Service Plan?



## smokeyj (Nov 30, 2004)

Can someone tell me the difference between the applecare plan and the best buy service plan for macs. Ive been told Best Buy fixes problems right on the spot as opposed to shipping it away to Apple which costs time and money. Dont really want to buy at best buy just looking for differences.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Best Buy hasn't even figured out how to sell Macs let alone service them.

Don't buy either for the moment until we've chatted. You are vulnerable to getting the wrong thing talk first buy second.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

if it's a portable, i would get applecare

you can have your laptop serviced anywhere in the world with any authorized apple reseller


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

Actually, the BB plan is really good. If you get a lemon, and have to return it 3 times, they replace it with a brand new one. Saves you from having to deal with Apple.

FWIW, I didn't bother buying it - I never do. I think those extended warranties are BS, plus, I rarely have my machine past the 1 year factory warranty anyways, and when I do, I service it myself.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

This is a joke question, right?

I can see you live in Oakville. Isn't there an Apple Authorized Service shop nearby? I can find them easily here. Don't see why you need to ship anything anywhere.

I think AppleCare for a portable is a good idea. Extended warranties from any retailer is a bad idea. Buying Macs from Best Buy/Future Shop (same company) is a really bad idea.

" ... Actually, the BB plan is really good. If you get a lemon, and have to return it 3 times, they replace it with a brand new one. Saves you from having to deal with Apple. ..."

And you heard that from ... ? Someone who's had their lemon replaced (and can give first hand info on the value of the warranty) or a BestBuy salesman?

" ... The Florida Attorney General investigated Best Buy Co. Inc. under accusations the sales people were lying about manufacturer's warranties to sell more extended warranties. ..."
- CBC Television "Street Cents" episode 6

[ December 20, 2004, 12:51 PM: Message edited by: gordguide ]


----------



## smokeyj (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, yeah gordguide you make a very valid point. I was unaware that you could take it to a reseller to have it serviced. The gentleman at best buy informed me that I would have to send it away to california to be serviced. They really push those extended service packages making them sound so good. Perhaps some of the stuff is B.S, I dont know. I am not ready to drop $700 for a service plan....in my opinion that is too much


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

The key is to take anything they tell you about Macs at Best Buy with a grain of salt. Or just don't listen.
The one thing where Best Buy would be better for warranties is in the iPod arena--Applecare for iPods only gives you an extra year, whereas you can have two extra years at Best Buy or FS for about the same price. It's a walk-in and swap for a new one kind of warranty, no waiting.
As for an actual computer, your local Apple dealer will give you good, fast service--parts may have to come directly from Apple in some cases (like with laptop displays, etc.) but in my experience you can get your machine back in 1 to 3 days with a major repair. Best buy may just swap for a new machine, which could work out in your favour too... as long as they keep carrying macs!!


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

First hand experience:

My friend's iMac G4 FP recently died (power related) and FutureShop kept it for three months while they (*lol*) tried to "fix it." They never did finding the correct replacement part (I'm assuming due to ignorance.)

Needless to say it sucked not to have the iMac for that long, but the FS Service Plan was forced to gave him a full refund because they stopped selling Macs. He ended up putting that money towards a 20" G5 iMac.

It's a trade off ... no computer, bad service, but full refund.


----------



## Markpa (Dec 19, 2004)

Well after reading this post, I gave a call to best buy about returing my service policy(it hasn been 14 days yet) And they said its no problem to return the policy, I bought the 3 year which cost 369 plus tax, 

This post has me leaning twards returning the policy and just using the apple 1year manu warranty. 
What do u guys think?


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

I too am considering buying Apple Care with my new powerbook 15". It seems like most people have it with their macs. I also read that it's more beneficial to buy it close to the end of the one year warranty, but why? If you figure you need it, shouldn't we buy it now, so that you can get the live help option extended (it's only 90 days from when you first got the computer)? I don't think you can lenghten the coverage period, right? (beyond a total of 3 yrs)


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... This post has me leaning twards returning the policy and just using the apple 1year manu warranty. 
What do u guys think? ..."

Or, if you really do want an extended warranty, you can buy AppleCare and apply it to a product anytime before the standard Apple warranty expires (but not after). You don't have to get AppleCare the day you buy.


----------



## Markpa (Dec 19, 2004)

^Thats exactly what im going to do.

Does anyone know where the apple authorized service centres are in Ontario, Gta ??


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Gord wrote:



> You don't have to get AppleCare the day you buy.


This is my approach. You have a year to buy extended Applecare from Apple. If the machine is problematic, you'll know in the first few months of use. Apple bulletin and tech boards will be full of this kind of stuff too.

You can then make the decision to either get the extended Applecare or get rid of the machine. I have never purchased Applecare for any of my computers. My 2000 G4 is still happily chugging away. My 12" powerbook is going on 2yrs with no problems and no Applecare.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I always buy Applecare for a laptop as a laptop takes more wear and tear than a desktop, and I always buy Applecare with the product. As someone said, why deal with only 90 days phone support, plus I think they take Applecare more seriously than the normal 1-year warrantee.

As for problems presenting themselves in the first year, from my experience it usually happens after the first year, but before the second.


----------

